# Radio in top cubby over dash?



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, your not exactly relocating the radio, just the information screen.

However, that isn't really needed unless you are going to install something in the spot where that screen sits, as the normal kit for aftermarket single and double din radios actually replaces the area that the control panel for the radio occupies and the silver trim around it.

I'll try and dig up that product though, I bought one when I was putting a tablet in the dash.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is the product that you would buy that would give you that relocation kit:
JY Custom CCRUZ-74 2 Piece Navi & Digital Display Housing (as well as a 7 inch opening to install a gps or tablet).

But here is what you generally need for an aftermarket headunit installation:
Metra Online (this replaces and gives you the mounting hardware for the aftermarket unit)
Metra Online (this is the CANBUS harness which allows you to maintain the car features - Like Onstar, and turn signal sounds and install the radio)
Metra Part # 40-EU20 | Aftermarket Antenna | Metra Online or Metra Part # 40-EU55 | Aftermarket Antenna | Metra Online (To plug the FM radio antenna into most aftermarket radios)

Of course there are other choices for this hardware, from PAC, etc. But these are the ones I'm familiar with.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Thank you so much for the quick reply and the links!


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

No Problem, both of you.

I will note that you can get other versions of the antenna adaptor from your local shops. It will most likely need to be the same as 40-EU55 (unless you have a different connector on your aftermarket unit).


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

*Garmin Nuvi 2639LMT GPS Dash Install
*http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...-putting-garmin-tom-tom-dash.html#post2225273

I decided to go this route, but installed a Garmin Nuvi 2639LMT GPS unit instead of an aftermarket radio.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

mjspiess said:


> *Garmin Nuvi 2639LMT GPS Dash Install
> *http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...-putting-garmin-tom-tom-dash.html#post2225273
> 
> I decided to go this route, but installed a Garmin Nuvi 2639LMT GPS unit instead of an aftermarket radio.


I've actually been thinking of doing that since I have the equipment already. Looks slick!


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

nybble said:


> I've actually been thinking of doing that since I have the equipment already. Looks slick!


It was pretty easy. I love the look of it too. Looks OEM.


----------

